

Facebook's PHP Codebase: It's Complex - alanthonyc
http://gigaom.com/cloud/facebooks-php-codebase-its-complex/

======
sapphirecat
This is something I learned both at my first tech job and in reading about the
quest to make the "lightest possible Windows installation" for Hotmail: if you
don't pay any attention to your dependencies, you'll eventually code your way
into a huge ball of spaghetti. At some point systems get big enough to start
falling out of your head. By the time I noticed it happening to me at that
first job--when I had trouble keeping the _relevant subset_ of the system in
mind--my productivity dropped by an order of magnitude. Having a visualization
like this would have been handy to help see it coming.

------
cpeterso
Here is the direct link to Facebook's visualization:
<https://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=10150187460703920>

